# I now have proof...............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........that this great country of ours is going to Hell in a handbasket. 

I used to be a fan of Hostess Ding Dongs. I liked to keep them in the fridge and chilled. I loved having a pair of them with an ice cold glass of 2% milk with ice cubes. Several years ago, I decided to stop buying them as I knew in my heart of hearts, they weren't good for me and that I could do w/o them.

Well, yesterday, me and the Mrs. were grocery shopping at Walmart, and we were in the bakery dept. She saw me looking at a box of Ding Dongs and told me to get them. I instinctively said no, but I hesitated a bit. She picked up on that, and persisted that I get a box. 

I picked up a box and was happy as a mongrel dog that found his way into a meat packing plant. We got home and I put them in the fridge for a few hours. 

When I opened the box, I discovered that they are no longer wrapped in tin foil, but rather, they are now in little sealed wrappers that you have to tear open. When I pulled the first one out, I immediately noticed that they look different. They aren't as big as they used to be. The chocolate covering was rather dull and spotty in places, not making for a nice even thick shiny coating like they used to have.

So, here I am, inspecting the Ding Dong, and somewhat disappointed with the way it looked. It also appeared to have been squished down on part of it. It didn't even feel the same in my hand as the "old ones". It just came across as a cheap imitation that might come from china. I have to admit, I was heart-broken. 

I'm now ready to take my first bite, and once again, I was put off. The overall texture was off, the composition of the crème filling inside was bland, and the chocolate coating was tasteless. It tasted as if at some point, it had gotten hot, melted a bit, and then re-cooled. 

To say I was disappointed, would be a gross understatement. I was devastated. I do believe that I was in shock for a few minutes. Luckily for me, I was able to shake it off and come to my senses. 

I told my wife that I never wanted to buy Hostess Ding Dongs ever again. I told her of my findings and that it's proof positive that you can never really ever return to the good ole days. What was, is no longer.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wouldn't it great if we could go back in time...... But alas all we get to do is move forward into the future as we lose what is past..........

Ah, the good old days........... :smt004


----------



## Hauptmann (Aug 2, 2014)

You're better off. Trust me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"You can't go home again..." —Thomas Wolfe

IIRC, Hostess's product line and trademarks were bought by a Mexican company named—so help me—Bimbo Bakeries.
Don't ask me how to bake a bimbo, 'cause I dunno. I associate only with the more classy dames.
Bimbo Bakeries is owned by the richest man in Mexico...or maybe the legally-richest, anyway. I don't remember his name.

Somehow, though, the Hostess brands wound up in the hands of Interstate Bakeries. Maybe it, too, is owned by Bimbo Bakeries.
Then Interstate changed themselves into the US's new iteration of Hostess.

After being mauled by all those hands, it's no wonder that Ding Dongs now look and taste funny.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bimbo Bakeries
Bimbo Bakeries USA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bimbo Bakeries USA - U.S. Division of Grupo Bimbo - Arnold, Bimbo, Boboli, Brownberry, Entenmann's, Francisco, Freihofer's, Marinela, Mrs Baird's, Oroweat, Stroehmann, Thomas', Tia Rosa


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Cait43, I now hate you. I USED to like Entenmann"s and Thomas. :mrgreen:


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I had no idea who Bimbo was. I saw this in La Crosse, WI and I had to laugh at the name, so I snapped a pic as I drove by...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I was with you until you mentioned 2% milk - at that point I realised that your "enjoyment" was just thinly-disguised masochism... Whole Milk or nothing, baby!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I was with you until you mentioned 2% milk - at that point I realised that your "enjoyment" was just thinly-disguised masochism... Whole Milk or nothing, baby!


I'm down to drinking skim milk,lol. 
Whole milk would taste like HEAVY CREAM if I drank it.

Hey SailDesign,
You must be thin as a rail ? ( smile )


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I'm down to drinking skim milk,lol.
> Whole milk would taste like HEAVY CREAM if I drank it.
> 
> Hey SailDesign,
> You must be thin as a rail ? ( smile )


I am at the stage where when I mentioned to my 7-year-old grand-daughter that I was going to start losing weight, particularly around the middle, she said "But where will I rest my head when we watch TV, Pappa?"

So Yes, as thin as the rails supporting the elephant fence at the zoo. 

BUT - I enjoy my milk in my coffee, which is the only place I use it really.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I am at the stage where when I mentioned to my 7-year-old grand-daughter that I was going to start losing weight, particularly around the middle, she said "But where will I rest my head when we watch TV, Pappa?"
> 
> So Yes, as thin as the rails supporting the elephant fence at the zoo.
> 
> BUT - I enjoy my milk in my coffee, which is the only place I use it really.


I stereotyped sailors as a skinny bunch of boom ducking individuals


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I stereotyped sailors as a skinny bunch of boom ducking individuals


You're thinking of racing sailors, not cruising sailors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't drank whole mike for many, many years. I like the 2% stuff, as it keeps me light on my feet. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And I have lactose intolerance, so _any_ sort of milk makes me, um, move quickly.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If your going to drink milk got to be straight from the source fresh cows or goats milk none of that sissy stuff!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Cait43, I now hate you. I USED to like Entenmann"s and Thomas. :mrgreen:


Sure, shoot the messenger......


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And I have lactose intolerance, so _any_ sort of milk makes me, um, move quickly.


fart I can fill up a half dozen balloons with all the farting milk causes.
Just haven't found the correct adapter to transfer the organic air. The elasticity of the balloons would be a concern. I'm working on it


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

I like milk as long as it is fresh squeezed


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mooosie said:


> I like milk as long as it is fresh squeezed


I pour the milk , sometimes spilling a little. 
I'm gonna try squeezing it out next time, see what that taste like.
Not to sure of my aim.
Figuring I should maybe practice out side til I get good at squeezing the carton


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

mooosie said:


> I like milk as long as it is fresh squeezed


I thought only orange juice was fresh squeezed?


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

You guys are thick you want to get before it goes to the carton squeezing it yourself is the best


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Modern Times: None of 'em has ever milked a cow.

They think that milk is found, already in the carton, in cows' nests.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Modern Times: None of 'em has ever milked a cow.
> 
> They think that milk is found, already in the carton, in cows' nests.


I just look for it in the cooler in the dairy dept. :smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Modern Times: None of 'em has ever milked a cow.
> 
> They think that milk is found, already in the carton, in cows' nests.


I think Mooosie is talking about something else entirely....



Mooosie said:


> You guys are thick you want to get before it goes to the carton squeezing it yourself is the best


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

WHAT!!!
He would deprive a child of sustenance!
For shame!

(Besides, it's much too sweet for my tastes.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> WHAT!!!
> He would deprive a child of sustenance!
> For shame!
> 
> (Besides, it's much too sweet for my tastes.)


Methinks you got the wrong end of the ... ermmm ... stick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am aghast!
Such thoughts never occur to me.

What is the world...and this forum...coming to?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where chocolate milk comes from... chocolate cow | Source of Inspiration
(and watch where you step)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I am aghast!
> Such thoughts never occur to me.
> 
> What is the world...and this forum...coming to?


It's all Obama's fault,....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I used to fill many a container fresh from the cow and also have churned butter. I guess I am getting too young for these topics.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm down to about the last 6 or 7 Ding Dongs in the box. I've been suffering thru eating them, as I'm not one to let food (loose definition) go to waste.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking of Ding Dongs...
(No. Not that one. Dirty mind!)

We have a new bakery on the island, and their chocolate muffins are to die for.
Eat just one. I dare you.
Milk optional.

Eat just one, and all thoughts of Ding Dongs will vanish from your mind forever.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm down to about the last 6 or 7 Ding Dongs in the box. I've been suffering thru eating them, as I'm not one to let food (loose definition) go to waste.


You bought the Industrial Size Box, didn't you. You could just throw them at the squirrels in your yard. (Except they might throw them back and report you for cruelty to animals)

You could take them to the local Skeet range and use them as 'pigeons'.
Or hockey pucks,
or...


----------

